# Ossimoro tossico



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Mi hanno girato questo:

_Arrivata a questo punto ho due possibilità:
 - o mi abituo a quella che sono diventata
 - o divento ciò che sono.
 Scelte entrambe difficili: tanto logica la prima__, quanto giusta la seconda.
 Optare per la prima, che a prima vista sembra la più facile, vorrebbe  dire rassegnarsi a quest'insoddisfazione e puntare a una sorta di  "ignava tranquillità". Decidere per la seconda è molto più impegnativo,  potrebbe significare stravolgere tutto, lasciare il certo per  l'incerto... ma bisogna pur correre il rischio di essere felici, no? 
 Il problema è questo: tranquillità non coincide con felicità, almeno non per me. [Nicole]_

Cosa ne pensate? In quale dei due "profili" vi ritrovate o vorreste ritrovarvi? Aggiungereste altre opzioni? Che ne pensate dell'ultima frase? Secondo voi è vero che tranquillità e felicita non possono essere parte della stessa vita?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2014)

La seconda sicuramente


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

E' difficile diventare qualcosa se non si sa bene cos'è.


----------



## Eratò (10 Novembre 2014)

Nicole si e' dimenticata forse che non tutte le scelte dipendono da noi e che anche se dovesse optare per la prima la tranquillita' non e' garantita...Spesso son i percorsi della vita che ci portano a cambiare cio' che per il momento siamo e non ci rendiamo neanche conto dei cambiamenti avvenuti...Ma dipende sempre dalla capacita di reazione e interazione con gli altri....


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La seconda sicuramente


E dell'ultima affermazione cosa ne pensi? 



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' difficile diventare qualcosa se non si sa bene cos'è.


Immagino che se una persona si fa questo tipo di domanda, forse è perché ha capito chi è o cos'è...


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Nicole si e' dimenticata forse che non tutte le scelte dipendono da noi e che anche se dovesse optare per la prima la tranquillita' non e' garantita...Spesso son i percorsi della vita che ci portano a cambiare cio' che per il momento siamo e non ci rendiamo neanche conto dei cambiamenti avvenuti...Ma dipende sempre dalla capacita di reazione e interazione con gli altri....


No so, Eratò... credo che Nicole, in un certo senso, intenda La Scelta delle Scelte, nel senso di un atteggiamento verso se stessi e verso gli altri che poi in qualche modo può veicolare tutte le altre scelte...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E dell'ultima affermazione cosa ne pensi?
> 
> 
> 
> Immagino che se una persona si fa questo tipo di domanda, forse è perché ha capito chi è o cos'è...


Allora non ci sarebbe il dilemma. Se sai quello che sei vuol dire che lo sei diventata.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi hanno girato questo:
> 
> _Arrivata a questo punto ho due possibilità:
> - o mi abituo a quella che sono diventata
> ...


di getto
(poi rifletto meglio)
ma i due profili non sono la stessa cosa?


----------



## passante (10 Novembre 2014)

a volte ho l'impressione che voi donne assolutizziate troppo, generalizziate, tendiate a parlare per massimi sistemi anche quando non è necessario, o addirittura è controproducente. cioè. nicole è insoddisfatta.capita a tutti. non è necessario  scoprire che cosa rende felice l'uomo in assoluto, o che cosa rende felice lei in assoluto, per uscirne. anche perchè probabilmente sono domande senza una risposta definitiva. meglio ragionare sulla concretezza: che cosa la rende infelice adesso e come concretamente ne può uscire. IMO.

ma io sono un essere basico (o primitivo, come dice mia sorella) e per grazia del Cielo sto con un essere alrettanto basico


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora non ci sarebbe il dilemma. Se sai quello che sei vuol dire che lo sei diventata.





Horny ha detto:


> di getto
> (poi rifletto meglio)
> ma i due profili non sono la stessa cosa?


Dite più o meno la stessa cosa e, in un discorso lineare, vi do anche ragione.
Ma la crescita personale, nella mia modesta esperienza diretta e indiretta, non è lineare: ci possono essere dei condizionamenti o altri fattori e situazioni che in qualche modo ti hanno, come dire, fatto deragliare da quello che effettivamente sei, ma poi, quello che effettivamente sei, in qualche modo torna a galla... cose che ti fanno andare anche un po' a zig zag nel tuo percorso di vita...


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> a volte ho l'impressione che voi donne assolutizziate troppo, generalizziate, tendiate a parlare per massimi sistemi anche quando non è necessario, o addirittura è controproducente. cioè. nicole è insoddisfatta.capita a tutti. non è necessario  scoprire che cosa rende felice l'uomo in assoluto, o che cosa rende felice lei in assoluto, per uscirne. anche perchè probabilmente sono domande senza una risposta definitiva. meglio ragionare sulla concretezza: che cosa la rende infelice adesso e come concretamente ne può uscire. IMO.
> 
> ma io sono un essere basico (o primitivo, come dice mia sorella) e per grazia del Cielo sto con un essere alrettanto basico :mrgreen:


Questo è un ottimo punto di vista, anche tutto sommato definitivo... 
Il fatto è che non ci si può svegliare una mattina e dire: ok, ora butto tutto via e ricomincio... ma magari anche questo è assolutistico...


----------



## Eratò (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> No so, Eratò... credo che Nicole, in un certo senso, intenda La Scelta delle Scelte, nel senso di un atteggiamento verso se stessi e verso gli altri che poi in qualche modo può veicolare tutte le altre scelte...


Ma il nostro di atteggiamento non e' una scelta in se'.E' anche il risultato del interazione con il mondo esterno,con gli altri...e la crescita e l'esperienza che ci porta a cambiare qualcosa di noi ogni giorno.Se cosi non fosse non saremmo neanche noi stessi ma dei vegetali.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Dite più o meno la stessa cosa e, in un discorso lineare, vi do anche ragione.
> Ma la crescita personale, nella mia modesta esperienza diretta e indiretta, non è lineare: ci possono essere dei condizionamenti o altri fattori e situazioni che in qualche modo ti hanno, come dire, fatto deragliare da quello che effettivamente sei, ma poi, quello che effettivamente sei, in qualche modo torna a galla... cose che ti fanno andare anche un po' a zig zag nel tuo percorso di vita...


Ma quello che effettivamente sei potrebbe anche solo essere quello che credi tu sia. Perché le sbandate ed i deragliamenti che dici ti formano (o ti sformano).


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Dite più o meno la stessa cosa e, in un discorso lineare, vi do anche ragione.
> Ma la crescita personale, nella mia modesta esperienza diretta e indiretta, non è lineare: ci possono essere dei condizionamenti o altri fattori e situazioni che in qualche modo ti hanno, come dire, fatto deragliare da quello che effettivamente sei, ma poi, quello che effettivamente sei, in qualche modo torna a galla... cose che ti fanno andare anche un po' a zig zag nel tuo percorso di vita...


che diciamo la stessa cosa è *impossibile *:rotfl:
per il resto, credo si giochi tutto nei primi 3 anni,
il resto è conseguenza.
ma forse sono troppo categorica.


----------



## Eratò (10 Novembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> a volte ho l'impressione che voi donne assolutizziate troppo, generalizziate, tendiate a parlare per massimi sistemi anche quando non è necessario, o addirittura è controproducente. cioè. nicole è insoddisfatta.capita a tutti. non è necessario  scoprire che cosa rende felice l'uomo in assoluto, o che cosa rende felice lei in assoluto, per uscirne. anche perchè probabilmente sono domande senza una risposta definitiva. meglio ragionare sulla concretezza: che cosa la rende infelice adesso e come concretamente ne può uscire. IMO.
> 
> ma io sono un essere basico (o primitivo, come dice mia sorella) e per grazia del Cielo sto con un essere alrettanto basico


Ecco bravissimo:rotfl:....siamo esperte del settore!


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questo è un ottimo punto di vista, anche tutto sommato definitivo...
> Il fatto è che non ci si può svegliare una mattina e dire: ok, ora butto tutto via e ricomincio... ma magari anche questo è assolutistico...


e ma ricominci sempre da quello che già sei,
e che ti aveva portato al punto da cui hai ricominciato
vabè, sono un po' confusa, lo so, 
ma a me pare di girare sempre in cerchio.


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma *il nostro di atteggiamento non e' una scelta in se'*.E' anche il risultato del interazione con il mondo esterno,con gli altri...e la crescita e l'esperienza che ci porta a cambiare qualcosa di noi ogni giorno.Se cosi non fosse non saremmo neanche noi stessi ma dei vegetali.


Non sono proprio d'accordo: il nostro atteggiamento (che non include solo i modi, ma anche le reazioni) è una scelta inconscia, istintiva. Io credo che il mondo esterno ti rimanda anche una certa immagine che tu stesso trasmetti all'esterno... imo...
Anche se è in qualche modo in tema, è una sfaccettatura che ha un'importanza realtiva, nel senso che mi premeva molto la tesi: tranquillità di accettare dove sì è non può andare d'accordo con il rischio di accettare una sorta di ritrovarsi ed essere felici che può, in qualche modo, sconvolgere un "mondo" intero, quello conosciuto fino a quel momento...


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma *quello che effettivamente sei potrebbe anche solo essere quello che credi tu sia*. Perché le sbandate ed i deragliamenti che dici ti formano (o ti sformano).


O quello che ti hanno fatto credere o non credere... qui siamo su quello che dice Eratò, in un certo senso...

Per quello che dici, mi fai pensare che una persona, allora, non dovrebbe dare ascolto alle sue sensazioni, ai suoi malesseri o benesseri...


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non sono proprio d'accordo: il nostro atteggiamento (che non include solo i modi, ma anche le reazioni) è una scelta inconscia, istintiva. Io credo che il mondo esterno ti rimanda anche una certa immagine che tu stesso trasmetti all'esterno... imo...
> Anche se è in qualche modo in tema, è una sfaccettatura che ha un'importanza realtiva, nel senso che mi premeva molto la tesi: tranquillità di accettare dove sì è non può andare d'accordo con il rischio di accettare una sorta di ritrovarsi ed essere felici che può, in qualche modo, sconvolgere un "mondo" intero, quello conosciuto fino a quel momento...



HAI VOGLIA DI SCAPPARE E DI CAMBIARE VITA?


----------



## Traccia (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi hanno girato questo:
> 
> _Arrivata a questo punto ho due possibilità:
> - o mi abituo a quella che sono diventata
> ...


Nessuna delle due.
La prima assolutamente No!
La seconda è un passo.
La strada giusta è essere chi sei, punto.
Andare d'accordo con se stessi è la prima cosa.


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> e *ma ricominci sempre da quello che già sei,
> e che ti aveva portato al punto da cui hai ricominciato*
> vabè, sono un po' confusa, lo so,
> ma a me pare di girare sempre in cerchio.


Questo, a mio modesto avviso, succede quando non ti rendi conto, non realizzi fino in fondo, che forse sei altro... soprattutto se ti ritrovi sempre nelle stesse situazioni, nel bene e nel male...


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non sono proprio d'accordo: il nostro atteggiamento (che non include solo i modi, ma anche le reazioni) è una scelta inconscia, istintiva. Io credo che il mondo esterno ti rimanda anche una certa immagine che tu stesso trasmetti all'esterno... imo...
> Anche se è in qualche modo in tema, è una sfaccettatura che ha un'importanza realtiva, nel senso che mi premeva molto la tesi: tranquillità di accettare dove sì è non può andare d'accordo con il rischio di accettare una sorta di ritrovarsi ed essere felici che può, in qualche modo, sconvolgere un "mondo" intero, quello conosciuto fino a quel momento...


ma secondo me la felicità dipende da noi stessi,
molto più di quanto sia conseguenza di ciò che ci circonda.
vedo come ha vissuto mia madre, ad esempio.
forse è felice, e anche tranquillo, chi si accetta per quello che è,
prendendo il resto come viene,
senza cercare quello che avrebbe dovuto essere perché lo si immagina,
e non essendo reale, è sempre migliore.
quindi più felice chi ha meno fantasia,
non so se tu intendevi tranquillità in questo senso.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questo, a mio modesto avviso, succede quando non ti rendi conto, non realizzi fino in fondo, che forse sei altro... soprattutto se ti ritrovi sempre nelle stesse situazioni, nel bene e nel male...


no, ti prego...'altro' NO.
a parte gli scherzi, mi sa che intendiamo la stessa cosa.
tipo, nel mio caso, sono molto più limitata di quello che credevo.


----------



## Eratò (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non sono proprio d'accordo: il nostro atteggiamento (che non include solo i modi, ma anche le reazioni) è una scelta inconscia, istintiva. Io credo che il mondo esterno ti rimanda anche una certa immagine che tu stesso trasmetti all'esterno... imo...
> Anche se è in qualche modo in tema, è una sfaccettatura che ha un'importanza realtiva, nel senso che mi premeva molto la tesi: tranquillità di accettare dove sì è non può andare d'accordo con il rischio di accettare una sorta di ritrovarsi ed essere felici che può, in qualche modo, sconvolgere un "mondo" intero, quello conosciuto fino a quel momento...


Non mi sto spiegando...quello che intendo e'che a volte ci consideriamo incapaci di essere in un certo modo ma quando gli avvenimenti lo richiedono tiriamo fuori aspetti che non sapevano nemmeno di avere scoprendo un nuovo "essere se stessi".Per me siamo in continua evoluzione...Ma mi sembra che quello che Nicole si chiede e' se accontentarsi o meno e quello e'un altro discorso.Ma e' possibile anche che non abbia capito un tubo


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ma secondo me la felicità dipende da noi stessi,
> molto più di quanto sia conseguenza di ciò che ci circonda.
> vedo come ha vissuto mia madre, ad esempio.
> forse è felice, e anche tranquillo, chi si accetta per quello che è,
> ...


Non so cosa intende esattamente l'autrice di quel post con "tranquillità"... io la intendo come una sorta di sicurezza (a 360°) del non rischiare, appunto, di non riuscire a essere felici provandoci, seguendo le proprie inclinazioni... non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi.
La fantasia è un altro discorso: immaginare qualcosa che sappiamo non potrà mai accadere può essere d'intrattenimento, chiamiamolo così... un'altra cosa è, credo, fantasticare di vincere alla lotteria senza comprare mai il biglietto...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> O quello che ti hanno fatto credere o non credere... qui siamo su quello che dice Eratò, in un certo senso...
> 
> Per quello che dici, mi fai pensare che una persona, allora, non dovrebbe dare ascolto alle sue sensazioni, ai suoi malesseri o benesseri...


Quello che dico è il primo post che ho scritto.


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> *no, ti prego...'altro' NO.*
> a parte gli scherzi, mi sa che intendiamo la stessa cosa.
> tipo, nel mio caso, sono molto più limitata di quello che credevo.


Scusa, il neretto non lo capisco...  forse manco da un po'...

Nessuno è "limitato". Ognuno è a sé e unico: scindere tra i condizionamenti e le aspettative altre e le nostre di aspettative...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E dell'ultima affermazione cosa ne pensi?


Non sono d'accordo. Per me essere trabquilla vuol dire essere serena e se sono serena sono felice


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non mi sto spiegando...quello che intendo e'che a volte ci consideriamo incapaci di essere in un certo modo ma quando gli avvenimenti lo richiedono tiriamo fuori aspetti che non sapevano nemmeno di avere scoprendo un nuovo "essere se stessi".Per me siamo in continua evoluzione...Ma mi sembra che quello che Nicole si chiede e' se accontentarsi o meno e quello e'un altro discorso.Ma e' possibile anche che non abbia capito un tubo


Ho capito benissimo quello che intendi e sicuramente ci sono quelle situazioni in cui si tirano fuori delle risorse inaspettate.
Credo che Nicole non parli di questo, ma di qualcosa che sta più a monte di sé. Forse, benché magari "accontentarsi" possa avere accezione negativa, si può leggere anche così...


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Per me essere trabquilla vuol dire essere serena e se sono serena sono felice


Infatti. Ecco che di tutto il discorso, a me personalmente, è proprio quest'ultima frase che stona.
Allora mi chiedo: com'è intesa la "tranquillità"?


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello che dico è il primo post che ho scritto.


Ok. Grazie per aver partecipato.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa, il neretto non lo capisco...  forse manco da un po'...
> 
> Nessuno è "limitato". Ognuno è a sé e unico: scindere tra i condizionamenti e le aspettative altre e le nostre di aspettative...


io, lola, sono il frutto delle aspettative e dei condizionamenti della mia famiglia di origine.
le riconosco in ogni mio pensiero e gesto.
come farei ad avere altre aspettative, che siano solo mie?
chi davvero riesce in questo?


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Infatti. Ecco che di tutto il discorso, a me personalmente, è proprio quest'ultima frase che stona.
> Allora mi chiedo: com'è intesa la "tranquillità"?


accontentarsi?


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> io, lola, sono il frutto delle aspettative e dei condizionamenti della mia famiglia di origine.
> le riconosco in ogni mio pensiero e gesto.
> come farei ad avere altre aspettative, che siano solo mie?
> chi davvero riesce in questo?


Chi fa un grande lavoro su se stesso e si affranca da certe dinamiche, perché riconoscerle è un conto, smontarle e metterle via è un altro...
E non ci si riesce tutti i giorni...





Horny ha detto:


> accontentarsi?


Sì, ma solo?


----------



## drusilla (10 Novembre 2014)

Se sono diventata, quella sono. Anzi, è più probabile che io sia quella che sono diventata piuttosto che quella che credo di essere[emoji2]  non so se mi spiego.


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se sono diventata, quella sono. Anzi, *è più probabile che io sia quella che sono diventata piuttosto che quella che credo di essere*[emoji2]  non so se mi spiego.


Ti giuro che questa cosa io non la capisco...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ok. Grazie per aver partecipato.


Quello è. Non è che se ci rumini attorno qualche altra decina d'anni (quanto ti piace) cambia. O cambi tu.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se sono diventata, quella sono. Anzi, è più probabile che io sia quella che sono diventata piuttosto che quella che credo di essere[emoji2]  non so se mi spiego.


e sì, anche io ho pensato così.
ora però, come dice lola, cerco di smontare le miei dinamiche,
per vedere se sotto c'è qualcosa.....a parte la segatura, naturalmente


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello è. Non è che se ci rumini attorno qualche altra decina d'anni (quanto ti piace) cambia. O cambi tu.


Ma non avevi detto tutto?
Grazie per essere intervenuto.


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> e sì, anche io ho pensato così.
> ora però, come dice lola, cerco di smontare le miei dinamiche,
> per vedere se sotto c'è qualcosa.....*a parte la segatura, naturalmente*


:rotfl:
La segatura è comunque utile in caso di pioggia...


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Chi fa un grande lavoro su se stesso e si affranca da certe dinamiche, perché riconoscerle è un conto, *smontarle e metterle via è un altro*...
> E non ci si riesce tutti i giorni...
> 
> 
> ...


a questo è certo.
credo diano anche sicurezza,
le si riconosce come parte della propria identità.
ma c'è di più, bisognerebbe ragionare con degli esempi,
così rendiamo il discorso più concreto.
ora ci penso


----------



## drusilla (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ti giuro che questa cosa io non la capisco...


L'avrei giurato[emoji4]  perdono. Ci riprovo: io sono quella che sono diventata. Credevo di essere diversa, appunto: credevo. Lo disse Ortega y Gasset: io sono io e le mie circostanze. Non sono un ente astratto, un corpo celeste (penso ai filosofi greci che si citavano in un altro thread). Credevo di essere, non ero. Non sono mai stata niente di diverso di quello che ero in ogni momento. Anche se lo credevo. Ok adesso è ancora più confuso[emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## aristocat (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi hanno girato questo:
> 
> _Arrivata a questo punto ho due possibilità:
> - o mi abituo a quella che sono diventata
> ...


Penso di stare dimostrando a me stessa con i fatti di essere in grado di perseguire la seconda strada.
Il prezzo da pagare non è indifferente. Sia in termini emotivi, sia fisici, sia economici.
Ma non potrei fare diversamente


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> a questo è certo.
> *credo diano anche sicurezza*,
> le si riconosce come parte della propria identità.
> ma c'è di più, bisognerebbe ragionare con degli esempi,
> ...


Cosa dà sicurezza: averle o smontarle?


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Penso di stare dimostrando a me stessa con i fatti di essere in grado di perseguire la seconda strada.
> Il prezzo da pagare non è indifferente. Sia in termini emotivi, sia fisici, sia economici.
> Ma non potrei fare diversamente


Ciao Ari. 
E' molto interessante: perché si sente di pagare un prezzo per la seconda strada?


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> L'avrei giurato[emoji4]  perdono. Ci riprovo: io sono quella che sono diventata. Credevo di essere diversa, appunto: credevo. Lo disse Ortega y Gasset: io sono io e le mie circostanze. Non sono un ente astratto, un corpo celeste (penso ai filosofi greci che si citavano in un altro thread). Credevo di essere, non ero. Non sono mai stata niente di diverso di quello che ero in ogni momento. Anche se lo credevo. Ok adesso è ancora più confuso[emoji12] [emoji12]


Ma io sono anche quella che non sono diventata, per gli stessi identici motivi...


----------



## drusilla (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma io sono anche quella che non sono diventata, per gli stessi identici motivi...


Se voglio diventare quello che "sono" (che credo di essere) ma nel frattempo "sono diventata" altro mi allontano da me stessa (quella che sono adesso) in nome di una me che non "c'è" adesso. Ricercare la felicità fuori di me è appunto una ricerca della felicità non la felicità stessa.
 Ma questo è tutto un gioco di parole e di concetti. Il mio vissuto oggi come oggi è che smettendo di avere un concepto di me (un ideale al quale tendere) sono più... felice? Non so, ma più  serena e  "completa" si


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se voglio diventare quello che "sono" (che credo di essere) ma nel frattempo "sono diventata" altro mi allontano da me stessa (quella che sono adesso) in nome di una me che non "c'è" adesso. Ricercare la felicità fuori di me è appunto una ricerca della felicità non la felicità stessa.
> Ma questo è tutto un gioco di parole e di concetti. Il mio vissuto oggi come oggi è che *smettendo di avere un concepto di me (un ideale al quale tendere) sono più... felice? Non so, ma più  serena e  "completa" si*


Ecco un dire lo stesso, ma da un punto di vista "rovesciato"...
Ti chiedo: e se quello che sono diventata non è altro che questo "ideale a cui tendere" che è arrivato da fuori da me e smettere di esserlo mi rende me stessa, torno in me?


----------



## drusilla (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ecco un dire lo stesso, ma da un punto di vista "rovesciato"...
> Ti chiedo: e se quello che sono diventata non è altro che questo "ideale a cui tendere" che è arrivato da fuori da me e smettere di esserlo mi rende me stessa, torno in me?


Se è arrivato da fuori non lo sei diventata: fingi, davanti a te stessa e davanti gli altri! Non credi? Il diventare a me suona come moto, evoluzione, la vita che scolpisce il blocco di marmo grezzo... poi l'ideale altrui non mi ha mai impressionato, giá avevo il mio...


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se è arrivato da fuori non lo sei diventata: fingi, davanti a te stessa e davanti gli altri! Non credi? Il diventare a me suona come moto, evoluzione, la vita che scolpisce il blocco di marmo grezzo... poi l'ideale altrui non mi ha mai impressionato, giá avevo il mio...


Puoi anche non fingere. Puoi anche esserti semplicemente nascosta...
Comunque, questo tuo post mi fa vedere come il significato delle parole ha tante sfumature: diventare è evoluzione, ma anche involuzione; la vita scolpisce, ma anche trancia via pezzi di netto...

E sei così sicura che quell'ideale, che hai in qualche modo ridimensionato, era esclusivamente tuo?


----------



## drusilla (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Puoi anche non fingere. Puoi anche esserti semplicemente nascosta...
> Comunque, questo tuo post mi fa vedere come il significato delle parole ha tante sfumature: diventare è evoluzione, ma anche involuzione; la vita scolpisce, ma anche trancia via pezzi di netto...
> 
> E sei così sicura che quell'ideale, che hai in qualche modo ridimensionato, era esclusivamente tuo?


Sai, ci ho pensato prima di scrivere mio; sono cosciente del imprinting della famiglia e dei primi anni, ma tra tutte le possibilità che mi si aprivano (mi venivano proposte) ho scelto io quel ideale.


----------



## drusilla (10 Novembre 2014)

Involuzione in che senso? sempre alludendo a un ideale!


----------



## drusilla (10 Novembre 2014)

E poi non l'ho ridimensionato, è che puff è sparito da solo. E credimi, non ne sento assolutamente la mancanza


----------



## Spider (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi hanno girato questo:
> 
> _Arrivata a questo punto ho due possibilità:
> - o mi abituo a quella che sono diventata
> ...


la contraddizione, è proprio nel porsi entrambe le domande,
 perchè presuppone una consapevolezza del'uno o dell'altro "essere",
 ed essere o immaginare di essere  qualcosa determina una sentita e partecipe "fisicità" 
non solo mentale,
 tanto ingrata e ignara se non percepita veramente ma solo condizionata.
Ingrata nell'immaginare cosa potresti essere e che non sei, o non sei stato.
Ignara perchè non sapresti immaginare altro da quello che sei o saresti stato.


Difficilmente chi è tranquillo e felice veramente, si è mai posto domande cosi. 
Chi è tranquillo e felice ha poche domande a cui rispondere.


----------



## aristocat (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Ari.
> E' molto interessante: perché si sente di pagare un prezzo per la seconda strada?


Ciao Lola, riscrivo perché stranamente è scomparsa la mia prima risposta . Vabbé.
Dunque, perché pagare un prezzo quando si starebbe bene tranquilli così?
Perché si sente odor di appiattimento, si sente il peso della mancanza di stimoli dietro una routine rassicurante solo all'apparenza.
Alla lunga senti che puoi dare altro e fare meglio, anche se in un primo momento ti verranno chiesti sacrifici e rinunce sotto vari aspetti.
Adesso non sto a descrivere passo passo quello che sto facendo e in cosa consiste il prezzo che pago, però privatamente ti scriverò. Molto presto, non ora che devo studiare diritto commerciale .
Un abbraccio
ari


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sai, ci ho pensato prima di scrivere mio; sono cosciente del imprinting della famiglia e dei primi anni, ma tra tutte le possibilità che mi si aprivano (mi venivano proposte) ho scelto io quel ideale.


Il fatto che ti venivano proposte possibilità diverse rende comprensibile il tuo discorso: hai potuto fare delle scelte tue e per questo che sei quello che sei diventata e sei diventata quello che sei e non hai, per fortuna, dovuto porti quella domanda da adulta, perché hai navigato consapevole nella tua vita... 



drusilla ha detto:


> Involuzione in che senso? sempre alludendo a un ideale!


Intendevo: che il percorso, il diventare, può essere anche un'involuzione, un accartocciarsi... per me, diventare e cambiamento non sono sempre stati sinonimo di evoluzione.



drusilla ha detto:


> E poi non l'ho ridimensionato, è che puff è sparito da solo. E credimi, non ne sento assolutamente la mancanza


E ci credo, certo! Ed è giusto così.


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la contraddizione, è proprio nel porsi entrambe le domande,
> perchè presuppone una consapevolezza del'uno o dell'altro "essere",
> ed essere o immaginare di essere  qualcosa determina una sentita e partecipe "fisicità"
> non solo mentale,
> ...


Sul neretto: questo è sicuro... per fortuna, aggiungo. 

Per il resto, c'è una cosa fondamentale in quel mio primo post: che non si parla di immaginarsi diversi ma di scoprirsi e quindi di esserlo nella realtà.


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ciao Lola, riscrivo perché stranamente è scomparsa la mia prima risposta . Vabbé.
> Dunque, perché pagare un prezzo quando si starebbe bene tranquilli così?
> Perché si sente odor di appiattimento, si sente il peso della mancanza di stimoli dietro una routine rassicurante solo all'apparenza.
> Alla lunga senti che puoi dare altro e fare meglio, anche se in un primo momento ti verranno chiesti sacrifici e rinunce sotto vari aspetti.
> ...


Studia, cara Ari  Non voglio affatto distoglierti..
Diritto commerciale: bel mattone! :unhappy:

Hai usato dei termini interessanti: "appiattimento", "mancanza di stimoli", "rassicurante solo all'apparenza", ma li vedo altrettanto negativi come "sacrifici e rinunce"...

Ti aspetto, ma non sei obbligata... cmq, grazie.


----------



## Divì (10 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> L'avrei giurato[emoji4]  perdono. Ci riprovo: io sono quella che sono diventata. Credevo di essere diversa, appunto: credevo. Lo disse Ortega y Gasset: io sono io e le mie circostanze. Non sono un ente astratto, un corpo celeste (penso ai filosofi greci che si citavano in un altro thread). Credevo di essere, non ero. Non sono mai stata niente di diverso di quello che ero in ogni momento. Anche se lo credevo. Ok adesso è ancora più confuso[emoji12] [emoji12]


La persistenza dell'io!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi hanno girato questo:
> 
> _Arrivata a questo punto ho due possibilità:
> - o mi abituo a quella che sono diventata
> ...


tu in quale dei due punti ti riconosci di più ?


----------



## Spider (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sul neretto: questo è sicuro... per fortuna, aggiungo.
> 
> Per il resto, c'è una cosa fondamentale in quel mio primo post: *che non si parla di immaginarsi diversi ma di* *scoprirsi e quindi di esserlo nella realtà*.


 allora, la risposta è già data.
manca solo il coraggio di "essere".


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tu in quale dei due punti ti riconosci di più ?


Io vorrei ritrovarmi nel profilo di Drusilla  e cioé nel non aver bisogno di pormi la domanda.

Credo di trovarmi in cantina, ora, a dividere le cose in due mucchi: questo lo tengo, questo lo do via...


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> allora, la risposta è già data.
> manca solo il coraggio di "essere".


Sì. E l'autrice del post parla proprio di quel coraggio, di quella consapevolezza.
Ma non è che si cerca una risposta, ci si chiede da che parte stare. E che una scelta è proprio il caso di farla...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io vorrei ritrovarmi nel profilo di Drusilla  e cioé nel non aver bisogno di pormi la domanda.
> 
> Credo di trovarmi in cantina, ora, a dividere le cose in due mucchi: questo lo tengo, questo lo do via...


Indubbiamente i "pensieri " di Nicole scaturiscono da un momento di trasformazione/crisi/crescita dividere è utile per capire


----------



## drusilla (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io vorrei ritrovarmi nel profilo di Drusilla  e cioé nel non aver bisogno di pormi la domanda.
> 
> Credo di trovarmi in cantina, ora, a dividere le cose in due mucchi: questo lo tengo, questo lo do via...


Non mi pongo delle domande per incoscienza, davvero. A posteriori le vedo così.  Mai saputo che tendevo a un ideale[emoji2] , solo quando è morto di consunzione mi sono resa conto.


----------



## Spider (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì. E l'autrice del post parla proprio di quel coraggio, di quella consapevolezza.
> Ma non è che si cerca una risposta,* ci si chiede da che parte stare*. E che una scelta è proprio il caso di farla...


deve essere atroce.
atroce, perchè presuppone una consapevolezza,
 che i felici e tranquilli non hanno.
La tarnquilità come la felicità, non la compri al mercato e
tanto meno la baratti.


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Indubbiamente i "pensieri " di Nicole scaturiscono da un momento di trasformazione/crisi/crescita dividere è utile per capire


I mucchi sono di altezze abbastanza diverse...


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non mi pongo delle domande per incoscienza, davvero. A posteriori le vedo così.  Mai saputo che tendevo a un ideale[emoji2] , solo quando è morto di consunzione mi sono resa conto.


Credo che su certe cose, l'incoscienza non esiste. Esiste l'istinto e poi il senno.


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> deve essere atroce.
> atroce, perchè presuppone una consapevolezza,
> che i felici e tranquilli non hanno.
> La tarnquilità come la felicità, non la compri al mercato e
> tanto meno la baratti.


Beh la consapevolezza è, in qualche modo, "atroce"... se ti manca uno strato di pelle, come la vivi la realtà?
Tutti i sentimenti e tutte le emozioni, per me, non si comprano né si barattano...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> I mucchi sono di altezze abbastanza diverse...


Immagino


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi hanno girato questo:
> 
> _Arrivata a questo punto ho due possibilità:
> - o mi abituo a quella che sono diventata
> ...


Descritto in
Maniera molto complicata ma è il dilemma che mi sta consumando in queste settimane


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> HAI VOGLIA DI SCAPPARE E DI CAMBIARE VITA?


Ma và? :singleeye:


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> La segatura è comunque utile in caso di pioggia...


Come vedi non si butta mai nulla


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> HAI VOGLIA DI SCAPPARE E DI CAMBIARE VITA?


Ciao Disi. [emoji4]  So che può sembrare strano, ma in realtà è il contrario: è la paura della consapevolezza che mi paralizza...


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Nessuna delle due.
> La prima assolutamente No!
> La seconda è un passo.
> La strada giusta è essere chi sei, punto.
> Andare d'accordo con se stessi è la prima cosa.


Certo. Sr sei sempre stato un acrobata, fin da piccolo, fare il salto carpiato con doppio avvitamento viene naturale... [emoji4]


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi hanno girato questo:
> 
> _Arrivata a questo punto ho due possibilità:
> - o mi abituo a quella che sono diventata
> ...


Pure il rischio di prendere una bella musata ... è il solito dilemma per si si trova a metà dal "chi non risica non rosica" e "chi si accontenta gode" ... alla fine se non ci fosse chi dalla scelta, chi la subisce non chi la fa, trovi soddisfazione o amarezza non ci si porrebbe il problema ... invece ... è la contraddizione pesante di cui tentai di parlarti tanto tempo fa ... vedo che stai/stiamo/stanno ancora nella terra di mezzo ... la vita non è un film ma sembra che noi si abbia troppo tempo da perdere


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Come vedi non si butta mai nulla


Su questo concordo. È logico che il vissuto lasci le sue impronte... [emoji4]


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Disi. [emoji4]  So che può sembrare strano, ma in realtà è il contrario: *è la paura della consapevolezza che mi paralizza*...


o forse solo delle conseguenze ... sorry


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Pure il rischio di prendere una bella musata ... è il solito dilemma per si si trova a metà dal "chi non risica non rosica" e "chi si accontenta gode" ... alla fine se non ci fosse chi dalla scelta, chi la subisce non chi la fa, trovi soddisfazione o amarezza non ci si porrebbe il problema ... invece ... è la contraddizione pesante di cui tentai di parlarti tanto tempo fa ... vedo che stai/stiamo/stanno ancora nella terra di mezzo ... la vita non è un film ma sembra che noi si abbia troppo tempo da perdere


Infatti il rischio è proprio quello di prendere la.mi sarà, altrimenti sarebbe soli felicità... [emoji4] 
Mi spieghi meglio cosa intendi con la tua ultima frase?[emoji4]


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Su questo concordo. È logico che il vissuto lasci le sue impronte... [emoji4]


sempre o solo quando fa comodo?


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> o forse solo delle conseguenze ... sorry


Non proprio. Le conseguenze ci sono sempre, in qualsiasi caso. Ci si prende sempre la responsabilità delle proprie azioni.
Il punto è di più riferito alla diffidenza, verso se stessi in primis...[emoji4]


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Infatti il rischio è proprio quello di prendere la.mi sarà, altrimenti sarebbe soli felicità... [emoji4]
> *Mi spieghi meglio cosa intendi con la tua ultima frase?*[emoji4]


La risposta è nella tua firma con la frase di perplesso ... piedi ben piantati a terra e avanti!
Si potrebbe continuare con "meglio vivere di rimorsi o di rimpianti" ma è meglio evitare di mettere altra carne al fuoco ... non trovi?


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> sempre o solo quando fa comodo?


Sempre. Su tutti. Mi domando, senza polemica alcuna, se tu pensi che io sia una persona superficiale... [emoji4]


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non proprio. Le conseguenze ci sono sempre, in qualsiasi caso. *Ci si prende sempre la responsabilità delle proprie azioni.*
> Il punto è di più riferito alla diffidenza, verso se stessi in primis...[emoji4]


Dici? Un conto è prendersi la responsabilità un conto è gestire le conseguenze ... spesso le due cose non coincidono


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> La risposta è nella tua firma con la frase di perplesso ... piedi ben piantati a terra e avanti!
> Si potrebbe continuare con "meglio vivere di rimorsi o di rimpianti" ma è meglio evitare di mettere altra carne al fuoco ... non trovi?


Cosa c'entra l'altra carne al fuoco? Nn capisco... nn sono presa dal dilemma: tradisco o non tradisco... [emoji4]


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dici? Un conto è prendersi la responsabilità un conto è gestire le conseguenze ... spesso le due cose non coincidono


Ma prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni è anche gestirne le conseguenze... altrimenti riusciremmo a prevenire e controllare tutto, cosa impossibile...


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sempre. Su tutti. Mi domando, senza polemica alcuna, *se tu pensi che io sia una persona superficiale...* [emoji4]


Assolutamente ... ma senza polemica alcuna ti trovo invero, da qualche tempo, piuttosto "confusa" ... e ciò mi dispiace molto


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni è anche gestirne le conseguenze... altrimenti riusciremmo a prevenire e controllare tutto, cosa impossibile...


Appunto cosa impossibile ...


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Assolutamente ... ma senza polemica alcuna ti trovo invero, da qualche tempo, piuttosto "confusa" ... e ciò mi dispiace molto


Che io sia confusa e in fase di elaborazione è lampante... sono una persona trasparente... nn sono la sola, dalle mie parti, in questa fase... [emoji4] 
Utente sottosopra...


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra l'altra carne al fuoco? Nn capisco... nn sono presa dal dilemma: tradisco o non tradisco... [emoji4]


Beh da come leggo da qualche dilemma sei presa ... magari che so: lascio o non lascio? vado o resto? mi butto o no?


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Appunto cosa impossibile ...


Appunto, lungi da me voler controllare tutto, anzi! Magari ci fosse qualcuno a cui dare un po' del controllo...


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Beh da come leggo da qualche dilemma sei presa ... magari che so: lascio o non lascio? vado o resto? mi butto o no?


Vivo o non vivo? [emoji4]


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Che io sia confusa e in fase di elaborazione è lampante... sono una persona trasparente... nn sono la sola, dalle mie parti, in questa fase... [emoji4]
> Utente sottosopra...


Già che ne sei consapevole ...


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Vivo o non vivo? [emoji4]


e hai detto cotica ...


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Già che ne sei consapevole ...


Gran passo avanti, infatti... sono paradossalmente più serena in questa tempesta... almeno oggi... [emoji4]


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Appunto, lungi da me voler controllare tutto, anzi! *Magari ci fosse qualcuno a cui dare un po' del controllo...*


Troopo comodo ...


----------



## Nobody (11 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi hanno girato questo:
> 
> _Arrivata a questo punto ho due possibilità:
> - o mi abituo a quella che sono diventata
> ...


ciao twin  la seconda ha senza dubbio più fascino... la cosa davvero difficile, prima ancora di provarci, è sapere ciò che davvero si è. La prima non è da scartare a priori, è più pragmatica e apparentemente rinunciataria, però non è così facile attuarla. Tanta gente non riesce a fare nessuna delle due cose. Per rispondere alla tua ultima, tranquillità e felicità per me sono dalla stessa parte della vita. Normalmente sono felice nei momenti in cui sono appagato, sereno e in pace con me stesso.


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Gran passo avanti, infatti... sono paradossalmente più serena in questa tempesta... almeno oggi... [emoji4]


Quando riuscirai a capire chi o cosa ha causato la tempesta forse riuscirai a venirne fuori ... magari senza troppe perdite sul campo ... si magari


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Troopo comodo ...


Perché? Deve essere solo una persona ad avere il controllo di tutto? Nn si può condividere? Fidarsi a tal punto di qualcuno da dire: nn guardo dove mi porti, lo so che adorerò la meta... [emoji4]


----------



## zanna (11 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Perché? Deve essere solo una persona ad avere il controllo di tutto? Nn si può condividere? Fidarsi a tal punto di qualcuno da dire: *nn guardo dove mi porti,* *lo so che adorerò la meta...* [emoji4]


Ma certo che ci si può fidare a tal punto ... ma te adori quella meta? O ti duoli oggi non aver guardato dove venivi portata?


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci si può fidare a tal punto ... ma te adori quella meta? O ti duoli oggi non aver guardato dove venivi portata?


Nn sono stata portata da nessuna parte, in verità... senza meta...


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci si può fidare a tal punto ... ma te adori quella meta? O ti duoli oggi non aver guardato dove venivi portata?


Per me nn è affatto così ovvio fidarsi... [emoji4]


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao twin  la seconda ha senza dubbio più fascino... la cosa davvero difficile, prima ancora di provarci, è sapere ciò che davvero si è. La prima non è da scartare a priori, è più pragmatica e apparentemente rinunciataria, però non è così facile attuarla. Tanta gente non riesce a fare nessuna delle due cose. Per rispondere alla tua ultima, tranquillità e felicità per me sono dalla stessa parte della vita. Normalmente sono felice nei momenti in cui sono appagato, sereno e in pace con me stesso.


Sì, credo anche io che molti restino nel limbo... credo che lo sforzo più grande è prendere una posizione netta e coerente...
Ciao caro twin [emoji4]


----------



## drusilla (11 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Perché? Deve essere solo una persona ad avere il controllo di tutto? Nn si può condividere? Fidarsi a tal punto di qualcuno da dire: nn guardo dove mi porti, lo so che adorerò la meta... [emoji4]


Per te, la poesia di Kavafis, che adoro, e tra l'altro ho nella mia firma:

Quando ti metterai in viaggio per Itaca 
devi augurarti che la strada sia lunga, 
fertile in avventure e in esperienze. 
I Lestrigoni e i Ciclopi 
o la furia di Nettuno non temere, 
non sarà questo il genere di incontri 
se il pensiero resta alto e un sentimento 
fermo guida il tuo spirito e il tuo corpo. 
In Ciclopi e Lestrigoni, no certo, 
nè nell’irato Nettuno incapperai 
se non li porti dentro 
se l’anima non te li mette contro.

Devi augurarti che la strada sia lunga. 
Che i mattini d’estate siano tanti 
quando nei porti - finalmente e con che gioia - 
toccherai terra tu per la prima volta: 
negli empori fenici indugia e acquista 
madreperle coralli ebano e ambre 
tutta merce fina, anche profumi 
penetranti d’ogni sorta; più profumi inebrianti che puoi, 
va in molte città egizie 
impara una quantità di cose dai dotti.

Sempre devi avere in mente Itaca - 
raggiungerla sia il pensiero costante. 
Soprattutto, non affrettare il viaggio; 
fa che duri a lungo, per anni, e che da vecchio 
metta piede sull’isola, tu, ricco 
dei tesori accumulati per strada 
senza aspettarti ricchezze da Itaca. 
Itaca ti ha dato il bel viaggio, 
senza di lei mai ti saresti messo 
sulla strada: che cos’altro ti aspetti?

E se la trovi povera, non per questo Itaca ti avrà deluso. 
Fatto ormai savio, con tutta la tua esperienza addosso 
già tu avrai capito ciò che Itaca vuole significare.


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Per te, la poesia di Kavafis, che adoro, e tra l'altro ho nella mia firma:
> 
> Quando ti metterai in viaggio per Itaca
> devi augurarti che la strada sia lunga,
> ...


Molto bella, grazie! 
Un poeta che non conosco e che penso approfondirò...


----------



## Eratò (11 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Molto bella, grazie!
> Un poeta che non conosco e che penso approfondirò...


http://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konstantinos_Kavafishttp://www.poesieracconti.it/poesie/a/costantino-kavafis
Io lo adoro...


----------



## Buscopann (12 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi hanno girato questo:
> 
> _Arrivata a questo punto ho due possibilità:
> - o mi abituo a quella che sono diventata
> ...


A me sinceramente interessa poco sapere chi sono o cosa sono diventato. O meglio...Diciamo che mi interessa relativamente.
Quello che mi interessa e che ritengo l'obiettivo principale in realtà è godermi il più possibile il viaggio, per quanto questo mi sia concesso.

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (12 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me sinceramente interessa poco sapere chi sono o cosa sono diventato. O meglio...Diciamo che mi interessa relativamente.
> Quello che mi interessa e che ritengo l'obiettivo principale in realtà è godermi il più possibile il viaggio, per quanto questo mi sia concesso.
> 
> Buscopann


Se viaggi, sono d'accordo con te...


----------



## Buscopann (12 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se viaggi, sono d'accordo con te...


La vita è sempre un viaggio. Anche quando sei fermo 

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (12 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La vita è sempre un viaggio. Anche quando sei fermo
> 
> Buscopann


Avevo capito la metafora, caro Busco, ed è proprio alla tua metafora che mi riferisco...


----------



## Buscopann (12 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Avevo capito la metafora, caro Busco, ed è proprio alla tua metafora che mi riferisco...


Allora io non ho capito la tua risposta. Chiedo l'aiuto del pubblico

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (12 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Allora io non ho capito la tua risposta. *Chiedo l'aiuto del pubblico*
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl:

Quando usiamo la metafora del viaggio riferendoci al vivere vuol dire: la vita vale la pena di essere vissuta, qualsiasi cosa accade bisogna viverla, gioie e dolori, tutto il pacchetto completo e ti godi i momenti, i panorami, anche il pensiero della prossima tappa, ti godi i compagni di viaggio, che possono anche andare e venire.

Ma ti muovi, sei sempre in movimento... quello che dice anche Drusilla e il significato della poesia che ha postato: non importa Itaca, importa tutto quello che è stato e hai fatto per raggiungerla o anche non raggiungerla.

Per questo secondo me non si può vivere da "fermi"...


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi hanno girato questo:
> 
> _Arrivata a questo punto ho due possibilità:
> - o mi abituo a quella che sono diventata
> ...


Evitare di pensare. Spegnere il cervello. 

Tranquillità e felicità potrebbero essere sullo stesso piano. Forse sarebbe più corretto dire che l'abnegazione non coincide con la felicità.


----------



## Buscopann (12 Novembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Quando usiamo la metafora del viaggio riferendoci al vivere vuol dire: la vita vale la pena di essere vissuta, qualsiasi cosa accade bisogna viverla, gioie e dolori, tutto il pacchetto completo e ti godi i momenti, i panorami, anche il pensiero della prossima tappa, ti godi i compagni di viaggio, che possono anche andare e venire.
> 
> ...


La vita scorre...che tu ti senta o meno in movimento, di fatto lo sei. Spesso sei tu che decidi cosa fare nel mentre e che significato dare ai vari momenti.

Buscopann


----------

